# Light Recommendation for Beginner!



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if one of the local experts on APC can suggest a good light for a beginner planted tank. It is a 46g tank, low tech (no CO2), with Turface Pro (will use liquid fertilizer probably). I will start with the "beginner" plants like amazon sword, ludwigia, rotala, cabomba, anubias, java fern, etc. The fixture and bulb came with the tank (36"). I'm sure it's a cheapo one. I'd like something mid-tier for growing plants and to accentuate the plants as much as possible. 

Thanks!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Yasha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if one of the local experts on APC can suggest a good light for a beginner planted tank. It is a 46g tank, low tech (no CO2), with Turface Pro (will use liquid fertilizer probably). I will start with the "beginner" plants like amazon sword, ludwigia, rotala, cabomba, anubias, java fern, etc. The fixture and bulb came with the tank (36"). I'm sure it's a cheapo one. I'd like something mid-tier for growing plants and to accentuate the plants as much as possible.
> 
> Thanks!


I haven't used the light that I'm suggesting, but it should work for you. It's a 2x21w T5NO 36" light by Coralife. It comes with one 6700K bulb and one Colormax (pink) bulb. This fixture is available in many places. You can shop around for the best deal.
http://www.oceanicsystems.com/products/freshwater-aqualight-t5-series---double-linear-strip.php
36" 2x21w: http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...6/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight36


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

Not sure how it would work on a bow-front tank, but another option might be to rebuild the existing hood, if you are good at DIY. Or build your own hood to house the Bright Kits.

http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm


----------



## OrangeCones (Aug 15, 2009)

*waves hiya to Left C - How's the comb-over going? hahaha! *


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

You can pickup a 36" shoplight at Lowes or Home Depot for about $20. It'll hold 2 T8 25 watt bulbs which should put you around where you need to be for the lowest of tech. I'd stick with crypts and rosette plants though, stems are going to have a hard time with such low lighting.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

OrangeCones said:


> *waves hiya to Left C - How's the comb-over going? hahaha! *


I gave up on the combover. I'm painting my scalp a silvery color now. With my hair that's left, from a distance I look like I have a full head of hair. [smilie=u:

How are you doing OrangeCones?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2009)

El Exorcisto said:


> You can pickup a 36" shoplight at Lowes or Home Depot for about $20. It'll hold 2 T8 25 watt bulbs which should put you around where you need to be for the lowest of tech. I'd stick with crypts and rosette plants though, stems are going to have a hard time with such low lighting.


I appreciate everyone's response!

Any chance of a ~96W 36" bulb that will work for stem plants?


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

There are 96watt cf bulbs that fit 36" refectors. I am using two over a 50 gallon at 6700k and 10000k that look good. Mine are Coralife, but there are others.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2009)

The old man said:


> There are 96watt cf bulbs that fit 36" refectors. I am using two over a 50 gallon at 6700k and 10000k that look good. Mine are Coralife, but there are others.


Thanks! I will give them a look...


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Yasha said:


> I appreciate everyone's response!
> 
> Any chance of a ~96W 36" bulb that will work for stem plants?


OrangeCones might of meant to tell you to be using a 36" 96w kit vs an 22" 55w kit in your 46 bow. The 22" kit will have dim places on the end of your 36" tank.

96w kit: http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm

That 96w kit is very bright. You said that you didn't want to use CO2. You will most likely need it or at least Excel.

The 2x21w Coralife T5NO fixture puts a good deal of light in the aquarium from what I understand, but would may still have a low tech tank with that fixture.

If it was me, I'd save my pennies for a good pressurized system and then get a good light and dry ferts.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

96 watts over a 46 gallon tank still only puts you at 2 watts per gallon. You might be able to "grow" stems but they will be leggy. If you are trying to make a nice looking tank that's light on cash, you should really look into Walstad's El Natural approach, there is a forum devoted to it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Yasha,

I agree with Left C. You owe it to yourself to check out the 1X96 watt Bright Kit at AH Supply. I have a 45 gallon tall, which is basically the same as a 46 gallon bow front and I use that reflector. It provides plenty of light for most plant types with the exception of the low forground plants that require a lot of light. I think that the special shaped MIRO 4 reflector is what makes the difference, it directs the light down toward the bottom of the tank very well. It may even be able to be retrofitted into your exsisting fixture; call Kim (guy) at AHS and tell him what you have, he will make some suggestions. BTW, I did DIY CO2 for several months with that tank and reflector, the plants grew like crazy! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 17, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Yasha,
> 
> I agree with Left C. You owe it to yourself to check out the 1X96 watt Bright Kit at AH Supply. I have a 45 gallon tall, which is basically the same as a 46 gallon bow front and I use that reflector. It provides plenty of light for most plant types with the exception of the low forground plants that require a lot of light. I think that the special shaped MIRO 4 reflector is what makes the difference, it directs the light down toward the bottom of the tank very well. It may even be able to be retrofitted into your exsisting fixture; call Kim (guy) at AHS and tell him what you have, he will make some suggestions. BTW, I did DIY CO2 for several months with that tank and reflector, the plants grew like crazy! Merry Christmas!


@El Exorcisto and Seattle:

Thanks for that insight. I will definitely look into it...

Happy Holidays!


----------

